# Apex Schoenberg Verklarte Natch is fabuleous on apex and cheap to buy wow what a deal



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This Chicago symphony orchestra from 1995 is better than my copy of Verklarte Natch by philharmonic of Israel led by brilliant Zubin Metha , darn this version cost me my a**, 60$ while Apex is better has piano, while ZubinMehta cd is double an offer Gurrelieder, im sorry as mutch as i love schoenberg i dont feel Gurrelieder as mutch as a afforeded Verklarte Natch?
Transfigurated night never sounded better an it's iit's an apex ,i mean how paradoxal is this ,and woaw chapeau apex.

:tiphat:

P.s im dealing my Gurrelieder of Schoenberg for aa vynil of renaissance if anyone interrest message me,, im outrage a double cd whit gurrelieder / verllarte natch being a tad drab if you like it fine let trade , got renaissance vynil of 50'' or 70'' lp of gesualdo ,Gombert ,,Dufay, Josquin let trade shawll we??, im outrage at Zubin Metha for a boring lifeless transfigurated night offering


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't heard Mehta's interpretation and I'm sure its fine. I began liking this piece after listening to the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra's recording which is like an Impressionist take on Schoenberg. The textures are very delicate, its a very colourful and layered account. Currently I have Daniel Barenboim's one with the English Chamber Orchestra, which I at first found odd but now have gotten used to. 

In any case its a core work in the string orchestra repertoire, equal to works of comparable depth such as Vaughan Williams Tallis Fantasia or Strauss' Metamorphosen. Its hard to imagine that some in the audience at the premiere (of the original sextet version) found the fuzzy tonality of the coda a bit controversial. This was nothing compared to the radical directions that Schoenberg would move into later, but of course how could they predict the future!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The Orpheus version is the one I prefer, for the reasons stated above. Was Schoenberg directly influenced by Debussy? The latter’s music wasn’t that well known at the time of composition of VN.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Those Apex reissues are usually out of print old releases from other labels, like Erato. They are good.


----------

